# See the big buck?



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's rare to see mule deer above treeline in the Wind Rivers but when you do it's usually a nice one. 


See em?


There they are:


oh boy:


whoa


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That's where Colorado has a high country early rifle hunt for deer in September. The hunts are in wilderness areas and most of it is above treeline and every year hunters bring out fantastic bucks.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

That would be a heck of a haul back out from there! One of my favorite area of the Winds.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Serious zoom on that camera. Dang!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*I used a cheap pocket camera.*



GaryFish said:


> Serious zoom on that camera. Dang!


Photoshop zoom.

.


----------

